# Ein Webmaster gibt Gas



## Reducal (19 August 2005)

:gruebel: Ist das schon wieder so eine iFrame-Preisbeschneidung, die diesen Webmaster als Kunden von GN zu MP trieb? Kann es wahr sein, dass dieser Webmaster jeden Bezug zur Realität verliert?


----------

